# How I do Las Vegas...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

See the link: [snip]

Las Vegas is one of my favorite destinations. Martinis and cigars on bottom pic at the link.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

M8
I was pretty unimpressed with Mandalay Bay's poker room. When I was there there were precisely zero games going. They offered to open one up for me and my friend but we would have just been passing money back and forth and giving the casino a cut for the privilege. This was before the big poker craze, so it may be different now. Sounds like a great place to stay though!

I don't have the head for Omaha so I usually stick with Texas Hold 'Em. Haven't played in Cali but so far haven't been able to beat the Bellagio experience. Great mix of atmosphere and fish with hot dates [] Have you played in Atlantic City on a holiday weekend? You're still likely to run Lithuanian models in the Taj, it's great. AC isn't off the poker map yet.

Tom

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> M8
> I was pretty unimpressed with Mandalay Bay's poker room....


Their poker room is pretty nice now. They have come a long way in the last year. Yes, Bellagio is better, but it has become way too popular, hence the waiting is longer to get a seat, though they have recently expanded the room from what I hear. The Orleans casino, off-Strip also has a nice poker room.

Nevertheless, Los Angeles remains the poker capital of the world, IMO.

I have not done AC. Other venues I have been to are in Louisiana.

M8

P.S. Since you are in that part of the world, have you checked out Baden-Baden recently?

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Haven't been to Baden Baden yet. While I have made trips alone for poker (AC and local clubs in Jersey), I would feel odd going to a spa town alone, and none of my fellow officers are interested in poker beyond Acey Duecy and Baseball. My family is coming to Europe at Christmas time so I may take them and let the women get facials and manicures while my dad and I hit the tables.

Edit--Wiesbaden also has poker, but only tournaments and never convenient. Monday and Wednesdays, mostly. Where else might I find a money game in Europe?

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> Haven't been to Baden Baden yet. While I have made trips alone for poker (AC and local clubs in Jersey), I would feel odd going to a spa town alone, and none of my fellow officers are interested in poker beyond Acey Duecy and Baseball. My family is coming to Europe at Christmas time so I may take them and let the women get facials and manicures while my dad and I hit the tables.
> 
> ...


Try Paris. https://www.aviationclubdefrance.com/, or Monaco. If you do Monaco, stay in Nice, rooms are cheaper.

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I wonder why the _How I do Las Vegas_ post generates twice the amount of views as the _How I do West Africa_ or _How I do Southeast Asia_ posts.

I guess hedonism rules 

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> M8
> I was pretty unimpressed with Mandalay Bay's poker room. When I was there there were precisely zero games going. They offered to open one up for me and my friend but we would have just been passing money back and forth and giving the casino a cut for the privilege. This was before the big poker craze, so it may be different now. Sounds like a great place to stay though!
> ...


I'll have to disagree about Mandalay Bay. There poker room is quite adequate. More importantly, the pool is the best. Sit in the shallow end and have young attractive ladies serving drinks all day. I could think of worse punishments.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

As far as resturants in Mandalay Bay go, Mix in the hotel and Hubert Kellers Burger Bar for lunch (which is a good move as many resturants are closed for lunch) I did not like the vegas version of Fleur de lys and thought that Aureole has lost some sizzle.

MPM
The Guide to Getting More Out of Life 
https://www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

In season, one of the pools Mandalay Bay goes topless.

M8

_...gone dark, on travel status, remote location, be in back in June '06..._


----------



## jorgea (Jun 30, 2011)

I can understand why Vegas would be your primary choice of where to stay for a while. There is so much to do that you can easily get lost there.

_______________________________________
George Alarcon
[email protected]
https://www.cheapairfare.vg *


----------

